# no sound from internal speakers but headphones ok



## sweibley (May 11, 2007)

CTO HP Pavilion dv8000 (with Media Center) XP
For some time, I've had sound from headphone jack but not from internal speakers, though when I take out the headphones, for half a second, the music continues through the speaker. HP help told me to reinstall the operating system (XP) which I was not willing to do, as I wasn't sure they knew what they were talking about (again--I've had ill experience here). So when I saw some issues here that sounded similar to mine (turn off digital output--SPDIF), I contacted them again. They determined (likely from some far away place--the grammar and spelling weren't very good, though they were very polite) that it is a hardware issue. I am loathe to send this thing away into the black hole of HP repair. The posts I read here usually had to do with VISTA, but I have XP and couldn't figure out how to do the same thing in XP (SPDIF). Any help would be great. Without some software fix, I'm liable to limp along using headphones and external speaker systems.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

it seems like everyone's solution to re-install Windows... easy way out i think... but really... is it worth trying to get these speakers to work? are they very good? you can easily buy external speakers, cheap and they work fine is there anything wrong with external speakers? like you say, its really no point to in sending it away... dunno... don't just take my advice though....


----------



## sweibley (May 11, 2007)

You've pretty much confirmed the way I had been thinking, And I've been using external speakers for a month now. but I use the speakers for listening to presentations and the like, and the external speakers are a little inconvenient unless I'm at the office. It had just seemed there was a little ray of hope. Thanks.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

oh right! well dont give up hope, but by the sounds of the speakers playing for a second...
still have you updated the drivers lately? also check the advanced volume options, make sure nothing is muted, make sure your speaker setting has changed back to speakers rather than headphones and make sure it is in sync with any other program important...

if it really does not work, it MAY be worth a Windows reinstall its not THAT hard or THAT time consuming...especially compared to sending it off... but of course if it is a hardware problem it wont do a thing (make sure you have a portable HD or something to backup data)


----------

